# magician Brian Floyd & Islamarine.......gladeskiff hull #1



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

I always said use it as it was meant too, it’s just a tool. 

It was love at first site. Frankly she was all we could afford at the time. She had a long lineage of world renowned owners (mainly Jose Wejebe & Rob Fordyce) and probably caught more fish then she cared to recall, some even for TV shows. I had owned her for over 10 years and after countless oyster bars, barnacle ridden branches, deep backcountry creeks, hidden logs punctured through her hull side (that was a fun day), generally complete abuse………………………….it was time, and while it doesn’t take much to facelift this skiff given its simplicity, I am told its hull #1 and its due unrestricted respect.

So I enlisted the man who has touched many of my skiffs and understands my complete obsessive compulsive disorder when it comes to perfection on nothing but a damn fishing skiff. I will be the first to tell you I am not the easiest customer. I am completely loony about keeping my skiffs clean and certainly getting work done on them is no different.

Magician Brian Floyd and Islamarine sanded, polished, painted…………….massaged that ‘ol girl back to near new condition. I don’t normally gloat, but it was a really great process dealing with his wife and constant communication through the entire process. I couldn't be happier with the results and truly appreciate their efforts. The shop is fully rocking and would recommend them to anyone.

she had a few scratches.....









many deeper than others......









deck prep...........


















only used to be a hole the size of a grapefruit.....









smooth as a babies bottom....









10 plus years of grime........gone









ready to slime............


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have anted one of those. since the first time I saw one. That is a true micro skiff. What happened with the hole? You hit something at speed in the dark? I guess they don't use Kevlar on the Glade. It looks great now.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That is a very cool little boat. I want one


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you treated her right, congrats looks great


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that looks great have fun with the slim

I could not read all your post because of the chevy ad it would not close and was right in the middle of your post


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

i hit a submerged log in the middle of the day in very tanic water. still till this day I have no idea how it happened. It was rough, running in some chop then bam. Not one scratch below or around, just straight into the hull.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> I always said use it as it was meant too, it’s just a tool.


Probably the best thing I've heard on microskiff to date. You hear a lot of people talk trash about people who bought Hells Bay and how we spent to much money or were too serious. At the end of the day we did are homework and bought boats that were meant to be run/fished hard. The proof is out there, Hell's Bay are one of the nicest shallow water skiffs ever built. Glad I purchased mine and I love to see when people rebuild/finish them. Hope I can do mine in the near future.

Boat looks amazing!!!! I love the color combo. Let see some water pics when you get a chance.


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Great boat and nice work.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

That is a skiff of all skiffs... Oh, the things I could do with a skiff like that!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

She's a classic micro skiff and you have given her a new lease on life. Here's to another ten years. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Islamarine does great work for sure.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Great looking skiff. She really came out well. The Glades Skiff is simply a fantastic hull.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

i am told althoguh cannot confirm that my skiff was the lightest gladeskiff ever built given it is made out of 1 inch core which was changed post production on future models as the floor flexed a bit much. I added the cofffin when I bought it in 2003. which stabilized the floor a bit.

The floor definitely flexes some but it has ZERO stress cracks at the joints, bulkheads, corners.....which is amazing given the abuse.

never weight her but my guess is sub 300lbs with nothing attached easy.

A skiff I hope to hand off to my kids one day.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How high is your transom?, it looks very high. Or the sides are very low....please advise as I am rigging a Glades X Spear Skiff with a jack plate and can't seem to find the right height for performance with the 25 Yamaha.......2 stroke..... :-/


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

i had a jackplate, removed it in 9 months. not really worth it.

transom height is not the question it is more how far the jackplate set back is.

I would focus on props


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Props, I am on my third one. 13" Solis [email protected] 29 gps, 12" Turbo Hot Shot [email protected] 33 gps, 12" PT SRA [email protected] 34 gps. 5" setback on the jack plate and cavitation plate 2" above the boat bottom. The performance is with a load by myself fishing.......Will be adding the Birdsall Front Mount and Trolling motor this week. :-/


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Did you take on water when it got punctured? That's something I have always been worried about. The last two years. I have carried a small amount of glass cloth. And some epoxy resin in small mixing tubes. Doesn't weigh nothing. And takes up very little room in my box. I figured between the glass and my under wear. I should be able patch it up


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> i am told althoguh cannot confirm that my skiff was the lightest gladeskiff ever built given it is made out of 1 inch core which was changed post production on future models as the floor flexed a bit much. I added the cofffin when I bought it in 2003. which stabilized the floor a bit.
> 
> The floor definitely flexes some but it has ZERO stress cracks at the joints, bulkheads, corners.....which is amazing given the abuse.
> 
> ...


The early Glades Skiffs are classics and the epitome of a micro skiff. I fished one the earliest built, it was used a camera boat for Flip and Jose's shows, and it didn't have the coffin box in it. The boat would float ridiculously shallow and with a 2 stroke 25 Merc would run through a mud puddle.


----------

